# Sympathy Belly -by Ned Fox (~BHM, Romance, ~MWG )



## Observer (Jul 23, 2006)

_ ~BHM, Romance, ~MWG _- nothing liike a pregnant wife to help a guy's belly grow

*THE SYMPATHY BELLY 
By Ned_Fox*​

My wife came in from the bathroom giggling and hopped on the bed. 

“What's up?” I asked. 

She giggled again and patted her modest pouch, “My belly.” 

“What?” I said. 

“I'm pregnant, silly!” said Katy. 

“That's great, honey. Sally will be thrilled; she has wanted a little brother or sister since she could talk,” I said. 

“I know. I can't wait to tell her,” replied Katy. 

Katy, got serious then. “Matt, I want this pregnancy to be different from Sally's. I really don't want to worry about my weight and I would like more support from you this time.” 

“I thought I did a pretty good job helping you with Sally.” I said, a bit hurt. 

“Oh, I don't mean it that way, honey, you were very helpful and supportive to a degree. I want more of a physical commitment from you this time. I want you to gain as much weight as I do.” 

I was stunned, but not surprised, Katy sometimes complained that the mother really did all the hard part of having kids, carrying the baby, nursing, etc. We had some friends that got pregnant last year, Steve and Molly. When Molly got pregnant, she insisted that Steve gain as much weight as she did. 

They were very happy with the arrangement. Molly said she didn't feel like a beached whale, because Steve had a big belly, too. She felt reassured about her body because he was getting just as big as she was. I was surprised at their arrangement; both were in really great shape when Molly got pregnant. I didn't think Steve would go for it. You've got to think, the women can have the baby, nurse and be back in reasonable shape in a few months if she doesn't eat herself into oblivion during the pregnancy. 

For men though, your wife's just had a baby, and now you've got a big gut to get rid of or not. Actually for Steve, he is still pretty heavy. Molly slimmed down pretty well, but Steve doesn't seem to be losing any weight. Thinking about it, the last time we saw them and at a potluck, it seemed to me that Molly was encouraging Steve to eat. She kept bringing him plates of food, saying, “Try this, dear,” and asking, “Are you sure you've had enough? There is plenty more.” 

As I thought about Katy's request, I rubbed my not so small gut. I am only about 5'10” and weigh around two hundred. I do jog every day, but I have steadily gained since we got married seven years ago. I thought about being able, much less encouraged to over eat would be quite a turn on! I leaned over and patted Katy's tummy, 

“I tell you what,” I said, “I will not only gain as much as you do, but I will match you inch for inch, at least on your belly.” 

Katy got all teary eyed, “Oh, Matt, would you do that for me? Oh, honey, that would be so fantastic. Molly told me how much she enjoyed her pregnancy knowing Steve was gaining and growing along with her.” 

I thought this was a good time to ask, “Hun, have you noticed that Steve hasn't lost any weight?” 

“Yes, I have,” Katy giggled. “Molly told me that she liked him better fattened up. She said he is a better lover, and she loves to watch him eat; she says it really turns her on.” Katy giggled again, “Molly told me she uses eating as foreplay for making love. Steve gets really horny when he overeats, and Molly gets so turned on feeding him that they just go nuts after a huge meal.” 

I was really surprised. Steve was such a hard body a couple of years ago; I was surprised that he would agree to “let himself go” and then keep it up after the baby was born. 

Just then, our daughter came in. “Hey, Sally, Mommy has a surprise for you! You are going to have a little brother or sister!” 

Sally looked at Katy, “Are you going to get a big tummy, Mommy?” she asked. 

“Yes, I am, honey, and - guess what? - Daddy's going to get a big tummy, too.” 

“Why is Daddy's tummy going to get big?” 

Katy giggled, “Daddy is going to show Mommy how much he loves her by getting a fat tummy.” 

Sally asked, “Am I going to get a fat tummy, Mommy?” 

Katy laughed, “No, honey, fat tummies are for Mommies and Daddies.” 

We started that morning. I made a huge batch of pancakes, Katy cooked up bacon and sausages and a big pitcher of orange juice. We really stuffed ourselves. I had to admit it really was a turn-on to just eat like that and not worry about gaining weight. 

Katy measured my waist after breakfast. I thought that was a good deal since I was bloated. I had a 39” waist and weighed, full, two-hundred-and-five pounds. Katy weighed a full one-hundred-and-thirty pounds, with a twenty-four inch waist. 

Katy's OB/GYN is one those that encourages her patient to gain weight, at least forty pounds if the mother is in fairly good shape at the beginning of the pregnancy. 

The first trimester went by fairly quickly. I really didn't to “work” too hard to keep up with Katy; she only gained twelve pounds and two inches. I gained thirteen pounds and two-and-a-half inches. My clothes were starting to get tight, and my belly was sticking out noticeably. 

My co-workers were supportive, especially the women; they thought it was so sweet that I would support my wife by gaining, too. They often would bring me back extra fast food and donuts. 

The second tri, I had to really start over eating. Katy's belly really started to bulge and her appetite increased without morning sickness. I would have a huge breakfast with Katy and Sally, stop on the way to work for donuts and coffee (cream & sugar, of course), eat the lunch Katy packed me and order out for lunch from work. I snacked all afternoon on a stash of goodies in my office and then returned home for a massive dinner with my girls. 

By the end of the second tri, Kay had gained twenty pounds and six inches. I had gained another fifteen pounds and four inches on my waist. Katy teased me about keeping my bargain. I told her not to worry; I would get in “shape” ASAP. I bought some weight gain shakes and extra ice cream, earlier a particular weakness of mine. I also started getting up at night to eat. 

With eight weeks to go in Katy's pregnancy, she had gained nearly fifty pounds and seven more inches to her belly. I was still behind by nearly five inches. I was gaining the weight but having trouble putting on the inches I wanted. 

What really helped was the day I was on the couch - Katy discouraged any exercise on my part - when Sally came over and sat next to me, laying her head on my belly. She dozed for a while, then woke up and asked me, “Daddy, is your belly going away when my new sister gets here?” 

I ran my hand over my substantial paunch, “Do you want it to go away, honey?” 

She looked up at me, “No, I want a big fat jolly daddy like Santa.” I laughed, making my paunch jiggled like “bowl full of jelly,” making Sally giggle. 

Katy waddled in just then. “What are you two laughing about?' she asked. 

Before I could say any word, Sally piped up, “I told Daddy I want him to stay fat and jolly after my sister gets here.” 

Katy smiled; she looked me in the eye, “I think Daddy should stay nice and fat, too!” 

I stood up, standing belly to belly with Katy. “ I would love to stay nice and fat and jolly for my girls.” 

Katy poked my belly, “Well, mister, you have some more work to do.” 

I patted my gut. “Yes I do, but I need my girls to help me.” 

Thus, began the best two months of my life. I ate every meal like it would be my last. I would not leave the table until my belly was rock hard, I was so stuffed. I would snack constantly, overeat at every meal, night feedings and frequent binges. Katy would join me sometimes. I would mock protest, “How can I catch up, with you over eating, too?” 

I took a family leave with three weeks left before delivery. Katy was huge; her belly ballooned in the last few weeks. I had made progress, but I really needed more girth to keep my promise. 

We started going to buffets for lunch and dinner. I could really pack it away there, and Katy would not have to work in the kitchen. There was more than one occasion that I had trouble walking to the car, and Katy had to drive us all home. 

I was in hog heaven. Stuffing myself almost every waking minute, watching my beautiful wife waddle around with a huge pregnant belly and an additional seventy-one pounds, she looked fantastic to me. 

Two days before Katy delivered, we had our final measurement. We had just returned from our favorite buffet restaurant. I had deliberately gorged myself; my belly was rock hard and at “maximum bulge.” 

Katy weighed one-hundred-and-ninety-seven with a waist of nearly fifty inches. I weighed two-hundred-and-eighty-one pounds, with a belly of fifty-one inches. I bumped her belly trying to give her a kiss; we were now both so huge it was hard to embrace or kiss. Katy loved her belly and especially mine. She was disappointed that she would lose most of her belly when she delivered. Katy was just a bit jealous of me for getting to “keep” mine. 

I kept my promise to my girls; I didn't lose any weight at all. I loved to waddle around the house in bikini cut briefs and a too small t-shirt showing off my magnificent belly! I decided to stop gaining, though, at least until the holidays. I had wished that the pregnancy would have gone through the holidays, but “we” had gotten pregnant in late winter and she delivered in the fall. 

Katy dropped thirty pounds fairly quickly with nursing and delivery. I stayed at two-eighty until just after Halloween. Katy had deliberately bought way too much candy, and we had candy everywhere in the house, and it all seemed to be my favorites. 

I asked her, “Honey, do you want me to gain more weight?” 

She sighed, “Yes, dear I do. I love you with your huge belly and big, round bubble bottom. I just love to watch you waddle around the house in your briefs and t-shirts. I also decided not lose any more weight myself. I think we would look like the odd couple, you with your big belly and me back to one-hundred-and-thirty pounds. 

“I also need to confess,” she went on. “I talked to Molly. She told me Steve is now over three hundred pounds, and she loves it. I have invited them to stay with us.”


----------

